# Acceptable accuracy



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

From what I have read and heard 1 inch 3-5 shot groups are about the "norm" for acceptable groupings for scoped rifles at 100yds. I am wondering what you all would consider acceptable for iron sights at 100yds.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I can do one inch most every day with my Match AR-15. Somedays it is .5 inch or better somedays I just can not shoot the rifle up to its potential. I guess it realy depends on the sites the rifle has and your skills.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

With me it is a mind thing. I like to have a dime touch 3 shots if I can. That depends on what rifle I'am using. It's all the guy pulling the trigger


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sadly I've seen most guys becoming satisfied if they can group them in a 9" pie plate at 100 yards.

Me personally. A 1" group at 100 yards is my bare minimum for success. I'm always looking for better.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

By the time I got serious enough about accuracy to put bullets on paper I couldn't see open sights anymore.  I'm happy with the 2.5 inches I get out of my lever action 44 mag at 100 yards.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I ounce seen a guy take a gallon milk jug of water put it at 100 yards then take one shot with a scoped rifle and miss, took another shot and it blow up (which it will do no matter where you hit it) and he just said "good to go" I had my muzzleloader out with open sights and I was tweeking within an 1 inch of the red and he could not understand why.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hick-From-Hell said:


> I ounce seen a guy take a gallon milk jug of water put it at 100 yards then take one shot with a scoped rifle and miss, took another shot and it blow up (which it will do no matter where you hit it) and he just said "good to go" I had my muzzleloader out with open sights and I was tweeking within an 1 inch of the red and he could not understand why.


Problem is, those are the same a*sholes that shot a deer and assume they missed when it doesn't drop in it's tracks. P*sses me off!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

"I can do one inch most every day with my Match AR-15. Somedays it is .5 inch or better somedays I just can not shoot the rifle up to its potential."

Ditto on that. When I develop a load, I look for one inch at 100 yards from an "iron-sighted" gun like the AR. Once I have an inch, then I don't shoot from the bench any longer. 
For .22s, when I practice for prone smallbore matches, I know that I'm shooting well at 100 yards when the shots are falling into a one inch group using the aperture sights.
I have an '03 Springfield that will shoot to one inch with the ladder sight aperture. I'm more than happy with that.
Pete


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

All else being equal, open sight accuracy is more about the shooter's eye sight than anything else. If a person can't clearly see open sights then obviously accuracy at any sort of distance isn't possible...

You can hand me a Match AR-15 capable of MOA or better accuracy, and because of age related near sight issues I doubt I could see the sights well enough to even try to shoot it at 100 yards. However, give me the same rifle with a good scope and I would be able to wring every bit of accuracy out of it.

The moral of the story is to treasure that good eye sight, as for most the ability to shoot open sights well begins to degrade around 40...


----------



## kjmdrumz3 (Oct 19, 2007)

Scoped, I like to shoot 3-shot groups that can be totally covered by a dime. 
Open Sights, a 2" group is acceptable for me at 100 yards. I use factory loads, so it's a bit of an experiment to find the one my rifle likes the best.


----------



## travash (Sep 6, 2008)

some companys sell guns as "sub-moa" guns that shoot less than an inch pattern at 100 yds. iron sites that killer for some people. what are you wanting to do with the gun and as stated before have you tried different loads to see what your gun excels with


----------

